# Worldmark Las Vegas



## dgalati (Dec 8, 2020)

Any recommendations on what resort to stay at? Pros and Cons of each would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## tony_i (Dec 12, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Any recommendations on what resort to stay at? Pros and Cons of each would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for any information.



Since no one has responded, I would recommend you do flexchange into Vegas, if you have access to interval international or RCI... or even last minute deals. There is always a lot of good inventory there. My favorite is the Elara, but Marriott and HGVC have good properties there too not to far from the strip. HICV desert club, is my favorite if I have a car and I am just spending a couple of nights on the strip for shows, and doing more outdoors activities. It regularly shows up on last minute deals on RCI (45 days out).

From experience, book Vegas early for New Years, CES convention, or maybes SEMA convention, but there is so much inventory, I would not pay full credits for a stay there.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 12, 2020)

I didn't reply before because I expected others with more experience would have responded.  

FWIW:  I have only stayed at the Las Vegas Blvd location.  It's a long ways south of the "action," but with Covid going on, I'm not sure how much "action" there is right now anyway.  The room was nice, if underwhelming, in an "average" WorldMark sort of way. No surprises there.  It was a long hike from the parking area to the room - it's a big resort.  You'd want to plan your parking better than we did. We didn't use any resort amenities, so I can't speak to that. Based on the screaming kids in the pool, my guess is that they were having a good time.  I'd stay there again, probably over the other WM Las Vegas resorts, just based on the location.  I'd rather travel to the insanity of The Strip on my terms, than being near the heart of it.

(Not much help, I know. But there weren't really any complaints about the place, but also nothing that made it exceptional for us.)

Dave


----------



## dgalati (Dec 12, 2020)

tony_i said:


> Since no one has responded, I would recommend you do flexchange into Vegas, if you have access to interval international or RCI... or even last minute deals. There is always a lot of good inventory there. My favorite is the Elara, but Marriott and HGVC have good properties there too not to far from the strip. HICV desert club, is my favorite if I have a car and I am just spending a couple of nights on the strip for shows, and doing more outdoors activities. It regularly shows up on last minute deals on RCI (45 days out).
> 
> From experience, book Vegas early for New Years, CES convention, or maybes SEMA convention, but there is so much inventory, I would not pay full credits for a stay there.
> 
> ...


Yes HGVC has some real nice resorts on the strip. Elara and HGVC at the Flamingo are both great locations. The only thing that turns me off of HGVC resorts on the strip is the $25 per day resort fee that is charged on the RCI stays. Wyndham booking with RCI has not added this fee "yet". I appreciate the input. I have not stayed at Worldmark resorts in Las Vegas and was wondering if one resort was preferred over the others.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 12, 2020)

I just remembered something about that stay at the WM Las Vegas Blvd.  This picture was the kitchen sink of the unit we stayed in.  It still makes me laugh to think this could even possibly be legal. 

Dave


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I just remembered something about that stay at the WM Las Vegas Blvd.  This picture was the kitchen sink of the unit we stayed in.  It still makes me laugh to think this could even possibly be legal.
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 29841


Looks like a widow maker to me. Hopefully this has a GFI  in the circuit.


----------

